# Pure Karbolyn



## TheLion313 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been looking for this supplement online everywhere, it's either out of stock or they don't sell it.

I'm based in London - does anyone know where I can order or buy the supplement?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TheLion313 (Apr 26, 2012)

If anyone is interested - I've just come across an alternative supplement which seems to be better than the Pure Karbolyn, Evogen Glycoject.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Evogen seems much more expensive...the 2.2kg karbolyn is a similar price and double the size...


----------



## TheLion313 (Apr 26, 2012)

It's not 2.2kg bro, it's 2.2lbs which is about 1kg.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

2kg Karbolyn £39

http://www.powerbody.co.uk/search/karbolyn


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

id just use gatorade or something...much cheaper


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> id just use gatorade or something...much cheaper


I don't use the 50g recommend serving, I use 25g instead, pre, intra and post workout 4 times a week and it lasts me 2 months, about £5 a week which is cheap.


----------

